

Talks, Tutorials, and Poster selections announced - yeukhon
http://pycon.blogspot.com/2013/12/talks-tutorials-and-poster-selections.html?utm_source=Python+Weekly+Newsletter&utm_campaign=e686019ae7-Python_Weekly_Issue_118_December_19_2013

======
LeafStorm
My lightning talk - "Traversing the Montreal Métro with Python" \- was
accepted, and I'm super-excited!

But also I'm super-excited about the rest of the schedule. There are 36 talks
that I'm really interested in seeing, and I don't think that's even physically
possible. So I guess I have to decide which ones I'll have to settle for
watching on pyvideo.org.

------
forsaken
Looks like a great bunch of talks. Thanks to everyone who helped put the
schedule together. The entire staff that puts on Pycon every year is all
volunteer, and generally takes quite a bit of time to get it all put together.

------
bsaul
It feels really good when 100% of the technologies you're using on your latest
big project are the subject of a talk. Too bad i don't live in the US.

~~~
yeukhon
it's actually happening in Canada for next two upcoming PyCon. Though they do
release the videos afterward if you can't make it.

------
yeukhon
Does anyone know on average how much is the financial assistance?

